# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Estrelas >  Linckia laevigata

## Hugo Daniel

Linkia sp.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia 
Uma estrela muito bonita que prospera melhor em sistemas já amadurecidos onde existam detritos e película bacteriana assim como alguma esponja incrustante por onde se "passeia" à procura de alimento e se alimenta.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linckia_laevigata

e aqui um artigo que traduzi para o nosso fórum

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7811

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Já em tempops li um artigo que falava nas linckias e no seu problema de transporte e aclimatização. Recordo que na altura o que reti, foi o facto de aconselhar o aquarista a comprar apenas linckias rosas. Tem-se observado que este tipo de linckia de adpta com melhor facilidade ao aquario. Porem o autor referia que tal facto se devia mais ao seu modo de transporte, já que sendo mais raras e mais caras, normalmente os distribuidores davam-lhe um modo de transporte mais cuidado, especialmente as transportavam em mais quantidade de agua.

Por mim trata-se de um ser desaconselhado a um vulgar aquario de recife.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Olá
> 
> Já em tempops li um artigo que falava nas linckias e no seu problema de transporte e aclimatização. Recordo que na altura o que reti, foi o facto de aconselhar o aquarista a comprar apenas linckias rosas. Tem-se observado que este tipo de linckia de adpta com melhor facilidade ao aquario. Porem o autor referia que tal facto se devia mais ao seu modo de transporte, já que sendo mais raras e mais caras, normalmente os distribuidores davam-lhe um modo de transporte mais cuidado, especialmente as transportavam em mais quantidade de agua.
> 
> Por mim trata-se de um ser desaconselhado a um vulgar aquario de recife.



boas Julio desde ja agradeço-te pela ajuda dada no meu topico devido ao ictio, mas sobre esta estrela tenho uma coisa a dizer , tenho uma linkia desde o meu 1 mes do meu reef montado ja la vai 1 ano  , esta de boa saude e recomenda-se, e minha questao e so uma neste momento possuo 1 linkia azul e uma fromia sp ,fala-se que nao devem estar em contacto com o ar , e ha questao de 3 meses numa mudança de agua nao dei conta e ela ficou exposta mais de 5 minutos ao ar e ate hoje nada aconteceu , ai esta mais um aprova que nada e matematico na ciencia e nao sao tao sensiveis como dizem , como sabes quando começamos este hobbie nao somos nenhuns  cranios e vamos aprendendo com os erros e tempo , e esta menina ja passou por muita situaçoes complicadas em 1 ano e continua a passear pelo aquario todo, ja as fromias nao ,achos-as mais sensiveis  tive uma que me morreu em 2 dias, feito climatizaçao correcta , ja a linkia como nao sabia na altura pus directamente do saco para oa aquario :yb665:  , e como te disse esta de boa saude.     
este comentario e so para provar que nem tudo se resume as teorias .
um abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ou que a árvore não faz a floresta...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno  :Olá: 

Não coloco sequer em causa o facto de elas poderem sobreviver por muito tempo em aquários onde encontrem condições.

Apenas procurei dar ênfase ao problema que esta espécie tem no que diz respeito ao seu modo de transporte.

----------


## Hugo Daniel

Ola 

mais uma foto

----------

